# Suche Tablet für Uni



## Bulldogge666 (20. Juli 2016)

*Suche Tablet für Uni*

Hallo erstmal,
ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich im Wintersemester anfangen Maschinenbau zu studieren und suche ein passendes Tablet dafür.  Die Disskusion, ob ein Tablet sinnvoll ist würde ich uns gern ersparen^^, nur kurz zu meinem Gedankengang:

Ich werde vermutlich mit PDFs überhäuft, die ich nicht alle ausdrucken kann/will und es würden sich über die Jahre Ordner voll Mitschriften ansammeln, die ich nur zweifelhaft strukturieren kann (liegt an mir). Mit einem Tablet könnte ich direkt in den PDFs Notizen machen, mir ein Tafelbild schnell abfotografieren und meine ganzen Daten viel leichter strukturieren .

Wenn da ein Logikfehler drin ist sagt mir bitte Bescheid, ich hab weder Ahnung von der Uni noch von Tablets.

Ich versuche trotzdem mal ein paar Rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen:

Budget : 600-800€ (Das kleinste Surface Pro 4 mit nur 2x900Mhz kostet ja schon 1000€, ich hoffe mein Budget ist realistisch).
Displaygröße: Etwas in Richtung A4 bietet sich an, ich will nur vernünftig darauf arbeiten können
Speicher: Es wird ein Arbeitsgerät also sollten 128gb (oder weniger ?) ausreichen
Akku: Ein Unitag Laufzeit wäre wichtig/schön (evnt. Zusatzakku?)
Wlan/LTE: Wlan umbedingt, LTE...wenn der Aufpreis nicht zu hoch ist müsste ich nicht permanent mein Handy als Hotspot benutzen
Rechenleistung: Ich möchte flüssig darauf arbeiten, ich gehe ja nicht zum Zocken in die Uni^^
OS: Am liebsten Win10
Die Touchpen-Funktion wäre sehr wichtig, damit ich die Formeln schnell schreiben kann !


Nochmal ich habe keine Ahnung von der Materie, ich hoffe die Angaben reichen trotzdem für sinnvolle Vorschläge 



MfG Bull


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

Das "alte" Surface Pro 3 könntest du dir mal ansehen: Microsoft Surface Pro 3 256GB, Core i5-4300U, Windows 8.1 Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch das kleinste Surface Pro 4 wäre noch im Budget: Microsoft Surface Pro 4 128GB, Core m3-6Y30, 4GB RAM (SU3-00003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet fÃ¼r Uni*

Hi,

du solltest zuerst wirklich wissen, was du damit machen willst und musst.

Ich sehe jeden Tag so viele Leute die ihr iPad benutzen aber leider zusätzlich immer noch einen Laptop rumschleppen. 

Du solltest also wissen ob es beim Schreiben in PDFs bleibt oder nicht. Ich selbst habe mit einem MacBook Pro 15 Zoll mein Studium begonnen. Leider war das Gerät die meiste Zeit ein Stein im Rucksack und es gab immer das Problem mit der Software die es für OS X nicht gab, da man ja viel Software von der Uni gestellt bekommt. So musste man immer Windows installiert haben um alles nutzen zu können.

So wird es dir eventuell auch gehen, dass du doch mal schnell irgendeine Software nutzen möchtest um irgendetwas zu Testen oder etwas vom Prof sich kurz anzuschauen. Bei einem Tablet wirst du meist Probleme mit der System bekommen und das die Gewünschte Software nicht vorhanden ist.

Ende letzten Jahres bin ich auf ein Surface Pro 3 umgestiegen. Für knapp 900€ hier beim Händler konnte ich das Pro 3 mit i5, 256GB und 8GB RAM erwerben. Ich möchte für mein Studium nichts anderes mehr haben. Angefangen beim Informationen suchen, über Notizen schreiben, PDFs bearbeiten, Protokoll schreiben, Programmieren bis hin zu anspruchsvoller Software (z.B. VMs) kann alles sofort auf dem Surface gemacht werden.

Dazu ist es relativ leicht. Hier vergleiche ich es aber lieber mit einem Ultrabook als mit einem iPad etc. 

Ich würde dir tatsächlich zu einem Surface Pro 4 raten. Momentan im Microsoft Store ab 799€ zu haben.
Microsoft Surface Pro 4 kaufen - Microsoft Store Deutschland

Was ich beim Pro 3 negativ finde ist im freien das etwas dunkle Display (drinnen wieder top) und der schnell anspringende Lüfter. Sollte beim Pro 4 aber behoben worden sein, wobei das kleinste Surface Pro 4 keinen Lüfter besitzt. 

Der Akku hält bei mir meistens den Vorlesungstag durch. Selten muss ich mal an die Steckdose, aber die sind meistens gut vorhanden. Bei intensiver Nutzung geht dem Surface dann aber zwischen 3 und 5 Stunden der Saft aus. Da solltest du dann wirklich einen Steckdose in der Nähe haben. 

Das TypeCover kostet leider nochmal Geld  Aber für den vollwertigen Laptop gebraucht ist es sehr gut.


----------



## fotoman (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet fÃ¼r Uni*



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> mir ein Tafelbild schnell abfotografieren und meine ganzen Daten viel leichter strukturieren .


Ich kenne natürlich eure Hörsäle nicht, aber früher bei mir wäre das unmöglich gewesen. Da hätte ich eher ein 400mm Objektiv benögtigt wie den WW eines Smartphones/Tablets.

Gebraucht vom Händler wird es günstiger, beim Surface Pro 3 schon ab 600 Euro (inkl. 30 Monate Händlergarantie). Z.B.
Microsoft Surface Pro 3 128 GB Magnesium - asgoodasnew
oder halt auf eBay.

Dazu das Type Cover 4 und ich wäre für die bisher genannten Anwendungen (und noch für eninges mehr) zufrieden. Wobei ich zur produktiven Nutzung das Geld für die 256GB Variante mit i5 drauflegen würde (war mir schon vor dem Kauf meine SPro 2 mit 128 GB klar).



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Displaygröße: Etwas in Richtung A4 bietet sich an, ich will nur vernünftig darauf arbeiten können


Da kannst Du schonmal, passend zum Studuim, Deine schulischen Mathekenntnisse auspacken  A4 sind 14,4" (beim "unpassenden" Seitenverhältnis). Selbst das iPad Pro 12,9 ist kleiner, einzg das Galaxy Note 18 dürfte dafür genügen.

Ob das mit dem "vernünftig Schreiben" dann über die gesamte Fläche des Displays in der Realität funktioniert, solltest Du u.U. vorher testen. Die Geräte sind alle recht hoch, womit irgendwann die Handballenauflage um das Display herum aufhört. Ohne eine passende "Unterlage" hängt dann bei mit die Hand in der Luft. Im Gegensatz zum klassischen Ordner kann man aber das Display nicht einfach aus dem Tablet nehmen (Blatt aus dem Ordner nehmen) und dieses flach auf den Tisch legen.



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Rechenleistung: Ich möchte flüssig darauf arbeiten, ich gehe ja nicht zum Zocken in die Uni^^


Tja, was heißt schon arbeiten? PDF, Office. Oder doch eher AutoCad, SolidWorks und co? Davon hängt dann auch die benötigte Ausstattung ab (genügen 4 GB Ram, genügen 128 GB SSD).



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Nochmal ich habe keine Ahnung von der Materie, ich hoffe die Angaben reichen trotzdem für sinnvolle Vorschläge


Nachdem Du nicht der erste Student bist, der sowas sucht ode gar nutzt,, gibt es dazu viele Erfahrungsberichte im Netz. Insb. was die handschriftliche Kommentierung von PDFs angeht.

Vergleichbar ausgestattetete Windows-Geräte wie das Surface pro 3/4 kosten auch ähnlich (z.B. Acer Switch Alpha 12). Nur, wenn es gebraucht und günstiger werden soll, lohnt sich m.M. nach der Blick zur Konkurenz. Z.B. das Dell Venue 11 Pro 7xxx anstatt einem Surface Pro 2. bei den größeren Dells mit i5/m5 kann man die SSD und den Akku tauschen.


----------



## troschan (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet fÃ¼r Uni*

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen und sehe bei uns an der Uni auch sehr viele Studis mit dem Surface Pro. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ab und zu gibt es ja auch Angebote für die Surface, zB letztens beim Prime Day und Saturn eBay für 799 € für den i5/4/128 mit Tastaturcover. 
Oder als Warehousedeal kommst du auch in die Preisregion. 

Von den Dell Venue 11 Pro / Latitude 51XX Pro kann ich nur abraten, die habe ich beide als Arbeitsgeräte bekommen, aber durch die 11 Zoll 16:9 Bildschirme sind die für DINA4 total ungeeignet, da ist das Surface Display aber perfekt für geeignet. bei 3:2 und 12,3 Zoll.


----------



## chewara (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

es gibt ja auch bei manchen anbietern noch studentenrabatt. bei notebooksbilliger hab ich sowas gesehen, bei amazon wohl auch. wie viel das ausmacht weiß ich leider nicht genau. Studentenrabatt - Das Studentenprogramm bei notebooksbilliger.de okay hier nur so rund 50€


----------



## Bulldogge666 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

Wow auf euch ist wie immer verlass, Danke !

Das Angebot von Microsoft war super, leider konnte ich um halb 11 nach der Arbeit keine Kreditkarte mehr organisieren. Ich hoffe es kommt nochmal etwas ähnliches bis Oktober.



> Tja, was heißt schon arbeiten? PDF, Office. Oder doch eher AutoCad, SolidWorks und co?


Mit CAD-Programmen werde ich im Studium viel zu tun haben, ich weiß leider nicht, ob die Programme  sich auch mit 4gb RAM halbwegs vernünftig bedienen lassen. 1000€+ für ein Gerät mit 8gb habe ich aber ohnehin nicht (dafür ja meinen PC). 



> Der Akku hält bei mir meistens den Vorlesungstag durch. Selten muss ich mal an die Steckdose, aber die sind meistens gut vorhanden. Bei intensiver Nutzung geht dem Surface dann aber zwischen 3 und 5 Stunden der Saft aus. Da solltest du dann wirklich einen Steckdose in der Nähe haben.



Gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Powerbank oder etwas ähnliches zu nutzen (falls ich mal nicht an einer Steckdose sitze) ?


Ich dachte mir schon, dass es kaum Alternativen zum Surface gibt 
Mit einer Hülle und der Tastatur bin ich da schnell in kaum erreichbaren Preishöhen---ich hoffe wirklich auf ein Angebot vom MM oder Saturn etc.


----------



## dj_the_one (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch, wie verhält sich denn das Schreiben auf einem Surface? Hatte früher die Erste generations vom Samsungs Note Pad und da fand ichs schrecklich. Viel zu Träge. Wirkliches Schreiben war da nicht möglich. Wie sieht es denn beim diesem aus?

Wann wird das 5er denn erwartet?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

Ich kenne kein aktuelles CAD Programm welches mit 4GB RAM brauchbar zu bedienen ist. 8GB sind da minimum. Auch das gerne genutzte Matlab kann man bei 4GB leicht ans Limit bringen.
Wirklich gut funktionierende Hand-Annotation habe ich noch nicht erlebt, allerdings durfte ich die neuesten Surface Modelle noch nicht testen. So oder so sollte man die klassische Annotation per Textfeld auch nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## fotoman (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet fÃ¼r Uni*



troschan schrieb:


> aber durch die 11 Zoll 16:9 Bildschirme sind die für DINA4 total ungeeignet, da ist das Surface Display aber perfekt für geeignet. bei 3:2 und 12,3 Zoll.


Als ungeeignet würde ich es nun nicht gerade bezeichnen. Aber natürlich ist das SPro3 oder gar SPro4 besser. Dafür zahlt man,  falls man einem Gebrauchtkauf nicht abgeneigt ist, auch das 1,5 bis zweifache.

Aber auch, wenn ich oben so "unschön" geschrieben habe, dass es im Netz dazu durchaus Erfahrungsbreichte gibt, wäre es durchaus mal interessant zu wissen, welche Software hier von den Leuten genutzt wird. Was nützt einem ein noch so tolles Tablet, wenn man dann nachher nicht die passenden Programme/Apps findet oder man diese auf der Wunschplattform teuer bezahlen muss?

Spontan finde ich nämlich für Windows 10 keine kostenlose Applikation, mit der ich PDFs handschriftlich kommentieren könnte:
- XODO als Plugin/App für Google Chrome ist auf meinem SPro2 mit i5-4200U unnutzbar langsam und wenn es mein 20 MB Test-PDF (älteres MSDN-Magazin) endlich mal geöffnet hat, dann finde ich keine Option, um handschriftliche Kommentare einzufügen. Textkommentare sind möglich.
- PDF-XChange Viewer ist schön schnell, bietet aber wohl auch "nur" die Möglichkeit, Textkommentare einzugeben.

PDF Annotator 6.0.0.601 soll wohl handschriftliche Kommentare beherrschen, kostet aber happige 70 Euro.

Gibt es sonst noch etwas, möglichst nicht als App, aber vor allem nicht als Zahl-App? Unterstützt vieleicht Xodo handschriftliche Komentare als Win10 App (dann würde es sich ja glatt noch lohnen, nur dafür einen MS-Account anzulegen).

Eine echte, nur lokal arbeitende Notiz-Alternative zu OneNote scheint es ja auch nicht zu geben. Anscheinend muss man sich selbst 2016 noch alles selber programmieren, wenn man dem Cloud-Wahn entgehen möchte.



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Powerbank oder  etwas ähnliches zu nutzen (falls ich mal nicht an einer Steckdose sitze)  ?


Nein, das Surface pro lässt sich nur per Netzteil laden, nicht  per USB.



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir schon, dass es kaum Alternativen zum Surface gibt
> Mit  einer Hülle und der Tastatur bin ich da schnell in kaum erreichbaren  Preishöhen---ich hoffe wirklich auf ein Angebot vom MM oder Saturn  etc.


700 Euro für ein SPro3 mit 4GB, 128GB SSD und Type Cove 4  finde ich jetzt nicht so teuer. Oder derzeit von privat ein Pro 3er mit  8/256+Type Cover 3 für 800 Euro.

Alternativen gibt es durchaus,  wenn Du halt auf Leistung gezichtest. Für PDFs und normal große  Office-Dateien genügt auch sowas wie ein
TrekStor SurfTab duo W2 64GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das hat halt, wie auch das SPro2 Dell Venue 11 Pro und andere gebrauchte  Geräte nur ein 16:9 Dispaly mit 10,8" - 11,6". Und ob Dir die Tastatur  zusagt, musst Du selber testen.

Das Surface 3 oder die SPro3 Variante mit 64GB sind auch günstiger und für normales Office ausreichend. Wozu man für solche Anwendungen 128GB braucht (Musik und Filme kann man auch auf billige MicroSDXC-Karten auslagern), wüsste ich nicht. Mit Visual Studio und weiteren richtigen Applikationen wird es natürlich eng, aber ob dafür 4 GB genügen?

Noch biliger wird es nur mit  China-Tablets und BT-Tastatur (da die Orignalen immer nur englisch  sind und ich Aufkleber auf den Tasten hasse).



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Wann wird das 5er denn  erwartet?


Welches 5er? Ich kenne noch nicht einmal Gerüchte zu einem Surface Pro 5 oder Surface 4. Das  macht für mich derzeit irgendwie auch keinen großen Sinn, da es keine wirklich besseren  CPUs gibt wie im 4er (ein Surface Pro 5 mit i7-6700HQ macht wohl keinen großen Sinn). Wechsel-Akku, -Ram und -SSD würde ich auch im Surface Pro 9999 nicht erwarten, dazu ist sich MS zu fein und zu viele Kunden bereit, den abartigen Aufpreis zu zahlen.


----------



## Polyethylen (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

Ich besitze ein Surface Pro 3 und studiere mittlerweile seit einem Jahr Lebensmittelchemie und möchte es nicht mehr missen. Mit OneNote 2016 (das Office-Paket gibt's bei uns kostenlos von der Uni, bzw. 2013 ist soweit ich weiß generell kostenlos) zum handschriftlichen Mitschreiben in der Vorlesung oder Übung bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden. Wenn ich das, was mittlerweile in OneNote steckt in Ordnern hätte eieiei, das wärn Durcheinander 
Dadurch dass sich OneNote auch kontinuierlich mit der Cloud synchronisiert hab ich meine Mitschriften auch gleich am PC zuhause, find ich echt praktisch. Da kann ich dort noch schnell was editieren (Bilder verschieben, neue Folien einfügen wenns wieder welche gibt), manches geht auch am PC mit Maus und großem Bildschirm besser. Und es gibt gleich mal ein Backup, falls das Gerät explodieren oder anderweitig nicht mehr funktionieren sollte. Das sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen (oder halt regelmäßig manuell sichern). Und zum lernen oder dem Bearbeiten der Übung ist das auch ganz praktisch: Übung auf dem Surface schreiben und die Vorlesung (oder Aufgaben) permanent auf dem großen Monitor. 
Zu der Tastatur kann ich nichts weiter sagen, hab ich nicht, kommt aber bestimmt auch bald mit dazu, da wir Versuchprotokolle im Praktikum bald auch mit dem PC schreiben müssen/dürfen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

@fotoman: Der "Reader"(Teil des OS seit Win8) und sämtliche Office Produkte bieten seit Windows 8 Zeiten volle Stift Unterstützung. Nur hat mich persönlich halt noch kein Stift richtig überzeugt (hatte/habe ein Latitude XT und dazu noch iPad mit Extrastift und convertible Inspirion 7359 getested).


----------



## Bulldogge666 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

@Polyethylen

Genau das ist mein Gedankengang, wenn mir schon alle meine Daten von Win10,Android,Google etc. "geklaut" werden, dann kann ich wenigstens von der Cloud und der zusätzlichen Datensicherheit profitieren 

Wenn du auf dem Pro 3 gut arbeiten kannst (hat ja "nur" 10"), dann wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit für mich. Und falls das Pro 4 nochmal auf 800€ fällt kann ich ja zuschlagen^^


----------



## fotoman (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> dann kann ich wenigstens von der Cloud und  der zusätzlichen Datensicherheit profitieren


Jeder, wie er will.  Hoffentlich verläßt Du Dich nicht einzig auf diese "Sicherung", um dann  kurz vor der nächsten Klausur mit defektem Gerät und leider auch  gleichzeitig ohne Internet zu sein.



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf dem Pro 3 gut arbeiten  kannst (hat ja "nur" 10")


Bitte ab Studienbeginn etwas genauer  recherchieren, sonst geht das schnell nach hinten los. Ob sich die 0,3"  Unterschied in der Displaygröße so sehr bemerkbar machen?



Olstyle schrieb:


> @fotoman: Der "Reader"(Teil des OS seit Win8) und sämtliche Office Produkte bieten seit Windows 8 Zeiten volle Stift Unterstützung. Nur hat mich persönlich halt noch kein Stift richtig überzeugt (hatte/habe ein Latitude XT und dazu noch iPad mit Extrastift und convertible Inspirion 7359 getested).


Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Reader. Aber wenn man diese "App" nutzen muss ist es für mich kein Wunder, dass mann PDFs auf dem Surface Pro nicht ansehen oder gar kommentieren will.

Ich wollte damit noch nicht einmal PDFs lesen müssen. Ich scheitere schon  daran, mein PDF auf die volle Displaybreite zu skalieren (zur Not halt  manuell, einen Button wie in jedem normalen Reader gibt es wohl nicht)  und den Reader dann so zu konfigurieren, dass ich per Finger nur noch  hoch/runter scrollen kann, aber garantiert nicht mehr nach rechts/links.

Handschriftliche Kommentare landen bei einigen PDFs (lustiger weise genau bei denen, die von Microsoft selber stammen) an der falschen Stelle (laut App-Store ein bekanntes Problem). Jedes Zeichnen per Stift in Paint ist auf meinem Surface Pro 2 perfromanter und genauer wie das Zeichnen im "Reader" im PDF.

 Microsoft sieht es wohl ähnlich und nutzt standardmäßig Edge zur Anzeige von PDFs.


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Wow auf euch ist wie immer verlass, Danke !
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Powerbank oder etwas ähnliches zu nutzen (falls ich mal nicht an einer Steckdose sitze) ?



Ja die gibt es tatsächlich. 

Hier ein Beispiel:
RAVPower(R) 23000mAh Externer Akku Pack Multi-Volt 5V-20V fur Smartphones, Tablets, Netbooks, Laptops: Amazon.de: Elektronik

dazu brauchst du aber noch ein passendes Kabel:
XTPower(R) Adapterkabel Microsoft Surface RT Pro 3: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Bulldogge666 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

@fotoman
Die Daten landen ja zusätzlic hauf meinem PC und der wird in (un)regelmäßigen Abständen auf ner externen gesichert.

Ich dachte ich hätte auf der Microsoftseite gelesen, dass Pro 3 hätte 10" (2,3" könnte man schon merken),  aber ja im Studium werde ich viel besser recherchieren- um nach dem ersten Semester zu gehen ist mir meine Zeit zu schade^^.


@Dark-Nightmare
Danke für das Beispiel. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich die 100€ extra nicht brauche.



Bei der Software muss ich noch recherchieren, eine einwandfreie Stift unterstützung wäre schon wichtig.


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> @fotoman
> Die Daten landen ja zusätzlic hauf meinem PC und der wird in (un)regelmäßigen Abständen auf ner externen gesichert.
> 
> Ich dachte ich hätte auf der Microsoftseite gelesen, dass Pro 3 hätte 10" (2,3" könnte man schon merken),  aber ja im Studium werde ich viel besser recherchieren- um nach dem ersten Semester zu gehen ist mir meine Zeit zu schade^^.



Da hat du dir wohl das Surface 3 angeschaut. Der kleine Bruder mit Intel Atom CPUs. Auch die sehe ich häufiger im Uni-Alltag. In wieweit sich das gut oder schlecht schlägt, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Ich hatte bisher erste einen Kommilitonen der es benutz hat. Aber habe ihn darauf nur Office Arbeiten erledigen sehen. Ob da Aufwändige Programme laufen weiß ich leider nicht.

Was mich subjektiv stören würde ist die Tastatur. Habe noch das Type Cover 3 hier liegen. So sieht auch das Type Cover für das Surface 3 aus. Ich wahr so froh als das Type Cover 4 erschienen ist! Bei dem alten Model hab ich mich immer sehr schnell vertippt. Das Neue ist für mich deutlich besser.


----------



## troschan (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

Heute im Angebot bei Comtech, dass Surface Pro 4 mit i5/4GB/128 und dem Tasturcover: 
comdeal gunstig kaufen


----------



## fotoman (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich hätte auf der Microsoftseite gelesen, dass Pro 3 hätte 10" (2,3" könnte man schon merken)


Die 1,4" vom SPro2 (10,6" mit 16:9) zum SPro3 (12" mit 3:2) merkt man vor allem auf Grund des anderen Seitenverhältnisses viel eher wie die nochmal 0,3" mehr beim SPro4 (12,3" bei 3:2). Das Surface 3 bietet dann zwar nur etwas mehr Bildschirmdagonale wie das SPro2, aber immerhin auch ein 3:2 Display.

Das Surface 3 macht m.M.n. heutzutage nur noch Sinn, wenn es entweder um die Größe und das Gewicht geht, LTE im Tablet zwingend erforderlich ist oder es unbedingt ein Neugerät sein muss. Für den Preis eines Surface 3 mit 4GB/128GB bekommt man locker ein Surface Pro 3 mit i5, 4GB und 128GB SSD.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*



troschan schrieb:


> Heute im Angebot bei Comtech, dass Surface Pro 4 mit i5/4GB/128 und dem Tasturcover:
> comdeal gunstig kaufen



Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich solche Angebote verpasse wenn ich arbeiten gehe wäre ich arbeitslos geblieben und hätte Pokemon Go gezockt :/

Aber vielen vielen Dank für die Info !


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

CAD auf 4/128GB wirst du hassen. Wenn es das einzige mobile Gerät sein soll, solltest du deine Prioritäten (ausreichend Leistung oder perfekte Stifteingabe) echt überdenken. 
Allerdings kannst du dich auch mal bei deiner zukünftigen Fachschaft informieren wie die Praktika ablaufen, könnte ja auch sein dass ihr vernünftige Rechnerräume habt und das Tab/Book wirklich nur "Office" leisten müsste.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

Bei Maschinenbau an der Uni bin ich doch relativ viel zu hause oder ?
Meinen Rechner zuhause könnte ich sofort auf 12gb aufrüsten und bei Bedarf auf 24gb, Speicher kostet ja nichts mehr...

Ich frage mal nach bezüglich der Rechnerräume.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

Die meisten Studiengänge werden immer mehr verschult. Was bedeutet etwa mehr Pflichtvorlesungen oder Pflichtpraktika, also mehr Arbeit in der Uni und weniger daneben. "Viel zu Hause" wird immer weniger. Die Unis müssen sich mittlerweile deutlich stärker für die Leistung ihrer Studenten rechtfertigen. Und da man freiwillige Arbeit nicht kontrollieren kann versucht man sie zu erzwingen.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*

Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit CAD, den RAM teilweise auf die SSD zu lagern ruckelt dann trotzdem noch extrem ?
Wie kann ich mir CAD mit 4gb vorstellen ?


----------



## fotoman (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet fÃ¼r Uni*

Wie kann ich mir Windows mit 2GB vorstellen? Es läuft, Spaß wird es vermutlich keinen machen, wenn die bearbeiteten Modelle mal etwas größer werden oder wenn Du gar auf die Idee kommst, parallel noch andere Anwendungen öffnen zu wollen. Und wenn es nur Word ist, um dort eine Ablaufbeschreibung Deiner Übung inkl. Screenshots zu erstellen.

Wenn ich mir die Voraussetzungen von  Autodesk ansehe, dann sind weniger die 4GB Ram das Problem, sondern die hohe Bildschirmauflösung
System requirements for AutoCAD 2017 | AutoCAD | Autodesk Knowledge Network
Ob das nun ernst gemeint ist und ACad 2017 immer noch nicht korrekt mit HiDPI-Anzeigen umgehen kann oder ob man dort nur keinen Sinn darin sieht, muss jemand beantworten, der damit arbeitet.

Und ob Du dann mit "Large Datasets, Point Clouds, and 3D Modeling" arbeiten wirst oder "nur" selber kleinere Modell erstellst, wird hiervmutlich auch keiner so wirklich abschätzen können.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Uni*



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> , den RAM teilweise auf die SSD zu lagern ruckelt dann trotzdem noch extrem ?


Flash ist immernoch um Größenordnungen langsamer als DRAM.
Ansonsten kann ich nur dem zustimmen was flotus geschrieben hat.


----------

